# Do you name your guns?



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

Do you guys name your guns? If so how do you go about naming them and why?

I only have one of my guns named thus far. I name my 44 magnnum Roxy. I did this becuase I have a little 1 year old daughter and I am preparing for when she bags her first boyfriend. I figure with a name like Roxy I can ask if they have met Roxy and the poor boy will think that I am talking about a cat or something. hahahaha. It is more of a joke then anything else but it is fun with my friends that are dads none the less. A few of my friends who have boys are already telling them to never meet Roxy.

Anyways lets here your stories.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Only crazy people name their weapons---I call my AR "Lucy"---short for Lucifer, and the Coyotes know it.


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

I haven't named my AR yet. I have to see how it ends up working out.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Every single one of them. Though my favorite is the 280 Improved which I call Parker thanks to its design from Parker Otto Ackley.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Yes its Coyote Commander, lol and My buddy named his the Dog Catcher.


----------



## autumnrider (Feb 2, 2010)

named my .270 BAR- "MISSY" ---dont know why---- and my Remington 870 super mag turkey/ coyote - ""THUMPER""


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I don't mane them that way I call them by there job my yote ar is beater, my 700 varminter is the varminter, my marlin in 45/70 is old reliable, my TC condender in 45/70 is boomer. Just boring names that is what there job discription is. Now don't tell any body about this.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

I figure they already have a name so thats as far as I'm going with this thread!! HA!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I just call them all OURS(collectively) when the wife is around, I never name them as it gives them an identity in the wifes mind and further endangers the sanctity of my safe. If she don't know how many I have, I can't have to many..... Right??


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Always too many but never enough either. No names here, well one, Slayer.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Yep .243, 30.06 ect. LOL


----------



## Black_Wolf (Jun 27, 2010)

I have a real old shotty that I call Bonnie.

I have a reason but I can't confirm the history of the tale on it though.

Thats the only one named but I do refernce them as "she"

Example....."Yep, love that old M-70! She's sure a tack driver!"

I reference all my shooters like that.

Common from what I've heard.


----------



## CO204yoter (Aug 9, 2010)

i have names for mine but do to my degree they are a little of the wall 
rosk island 45 gi spec is "Holey terror" due to big holes left in the bad guys.
the ar is "Beezy" as in bealzibub due to the muzzle break and noise that is nearly demonic

for my hunting guns they are 
204 nef is longhowler 
the 243 savage no name yet 
the mossberg is simply mossy or dragon


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Hey Jason good to see you back?


----------



## cwh (Jan 17, 2011)

i name prety much everything from my decoys to guns to bows like my shotgun call it buster 243 skeeter decoys name is dude bows are primetime smokey and showstoper


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You all need help ! Here I googled this for you, call 1-800-DRPHIL. I don't even want to know what else you all name.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

I only name em if they don't shoot well, then it just off the top of my head stuff like "This blankety blank piece of blank" and so forth. Then I take it home and nurture it back to health with a nice cleaning and some loving load work-up. I may even throw in a rub-down.


----------

